# White Christmas?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Who got snow overnight? We got about 2-3" with freezing rain on top of it in Grantsville.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

4-5” of really wet stuff in Springville.———SS


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

About 4" of light and dry north of Ogden.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

2 or 3 inches in West Valley. Wet.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Same for us in West Valley, just enough for some donuts on the 4 wheeler 8)


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

We got a couple inches of light fluffy stuff in Logan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We are sunny and warm down here. !!!! 
Beautiful day.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nothing in St George


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Nothing in Texas! 

I never ever thought I’d say this, but I kinda miss a nice snow filled holiday season.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

6 " in north east bench of Layton.


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

Left over a foot of the white stuff at home and headed south to have Christmas with the grandkids and kids in Cali, plus get my granddaughter on the BMX track for some training before 2018 season starts.


----------

